# Activated Carbon after using bio-spira??



## BlackPoker (Aug 12, 2004)

Wondering when I can use carbon after using bio-spira? my tank has been on bio for the last three days now and I have mad alge bloom going on right now. Tested the water and ph around 7.2, Ammonia either .5 or 50 sorry can't remember and Nitire pretty high and nitrate was pretty high. Any input would be nice thanks


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I would say when the nitrites go to 0, you can use carbon.


----------



## Dragonrider (Jan 13, 2005)

Iwould say don't put the carbon back in at all, less you are trying to get rid of tretment.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Dragonrider said:


> Iwould say don't put the carbon back in at all, less you are trying to get rid of tretment.
> [snapback]916344[/snapback]​


Agreed


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Dragonrider said:
> 
> 
> > Iwould say don't put the carbon back in at all, less you are trying to get rid of tretment.
> ...


I 2nd the motion.







Carbon usually acts as a (damn!! the word is in the tip of my tougue) which eats away most chemicals added to the tank. Wait until your cycle is complete, then see if you'll even need to use Carbon.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonrider said:
> ...


Not sure but I think the word your looking for is "buffer"?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Though it's not really needed in cycling a tank, to directly answer your question, the use of activated carbon will not affect bio-spira in any way. Carbon is used to remove contaminant from water. Since Bio-spira is basically a solution of live nitrifiers, the only thing that the carbon would do is provide more surface area for them to colonize.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DonH said:


> Though it's not really needed in cycling a tank, to directly answer your question, the use of activated carbon will not affect bio-spira in any way. Carbon is used to remove contaminant from water. Since Bio-spira is basically a solution of live nitrifiers, the only thing that the carbon would do is provide more surface area for them to colonize.
> [snapback]917511[/snapback]​


Thanks for the indepth specifics, Donny!!!







Of all people, your the expert in this area, hands down!!!


----------



## BlackPoker (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks for everyones advise, I'm going to add the carbon in for two reasons the water is starting to stink, which was already stated on the Bio-SPira and second because of DON!







Thanks everyone p-fury.


----------

